# 2008 800 popo



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I need a little help a buddy just bought an 08 popo :thinking: and we need to snorkel it he does not want the snorkel that comes up in front of the seat any help would be great pics if you got them
thanks
jason


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmmm.... Tell him to bring it to us...  haha... j/k.. I Know I saw pics of one somwhere that someone was working on, he will most likely have to rig up a new airbox lid.


----------



## chrisb76 (Feb 24, 2009)

hey man i cut a hole in the bottom of my airbox,and sealed a 2" pvc fitting in it.then i routed the pvc all 2" back towards the rearend and came out,and ran under the belt drive all the way up through the cargo box.but make sure you run all 2" or it'll run like crap.the tranny,and belt can be the blue flex vacuum line you can run it just about anywhere.make them all meet up through the cargo box.


----------



## Mud Narc (Feb 5, 2009)

It sounds kinda like the 700 Grizzly. Could you use the flex hose on the air box also and just run two out?


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Man if its alright I will post some threads to some good snorkle pics and some with instructions.....
The popos are definantly not the easiest...
Most are putting them in the pod, for a "stealth" look....
Or coming out of the font box, which most cases you lose your front box, as you cannot open it.. 
I have seen some set it up where you leave enough slack in the hoses where it will open, and one where it slid INTO the stacks that came out of the box when you close it and slides out when you open, though not sure how sealed that one would be...
I will get the links and post shortly....


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Here isa good link to snorkles, he makes his own kind of fitting for the airbox, I did mine differently, and am fixing to do the 04.5 700 AGAIN... 
There is now available something similar to what he does with plastic and pvc but it is I guess metal.. It is what I ordered for mine.... More info on that later, if it is wanted... PM me on it, as I dont want to advertise for anyone....

http://dtcorns.bravehost.com/ATV/snorkels.html
That is the snorkle link wth instructions....

Will post more later...


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

This guy took his airbox out completely... hmmm.. lol

http://rubberdowncustoms.ca/forum/showthread.php?t=2953


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

dang. these new polaris just arent meant to be snorkeled it doesnt look like, heh.


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Nope, the old ones are just as hard... Pain in the REAR....


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Here is what the piece that is going on mine looks like.. It is not MINE exactly in the pic, but is the same thing from same place...




























I cant wait to do it really.. The ld lady is the one rides the popo now-a-days, and it NEEDS the snorkles.. FOR SURE.. lol bless her little heart she drowns that thing out atleast 4 times a ride.... Ha... omg.... Poor POPO....


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

that's actually a clean lookin airbox attachment. good luck with this!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah that looks real good :rockn:


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

that is the best way to do the airbox. just remember that if you lose access to your front box that your radiator cap is in there. i personally snorkeled mine by just pushing the blue pool hose up into my stacks. works great for me


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

:haha::haha::greddy2: Lot's of good info here guys. I have more than a few buddies with 800 Popo's who will be checkin this out. Hopefully the horny part was a just a type-o. Hopefully!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

on a side note- it's never ever a good idea to totally eliminate the airbox on any machine. it serves more purposes than simply housing the air filter


----------

